# Bowmount Trolling Motor Mounting on Jon Boat



## AndrewR

Hi all, I recently purchased a bow mount Minnkota trolling motor for my 14 foot jon boat. The boat isn't a modified V, so unfortunately I will have to go through the extra work to create my own mounting platform, and to install it onto deck once the front casting deck is built. 

I'm wondering what others have done regarding making their own custom mounting platforms for a bow mount trolling motor...... as I could use some ideas. Please share your photos, installation techniques, and examples as I'm sure others in my situation can get ideas for this as well. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## russ010

check out the boat modification page - there is a TON of boats on there and most have way's of doing what you're looking for


----------



## Dbarba11

Alumacraft sells a bow mount bracket that is easily riveted to the front deck. It cost me $40 and was super easy to install, any alumacraft dealer should be able to order you one. Here's a picture:


----------



## ifish4redd

try mccallumco.com


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

A lot of guys just stack 2x4s or 2x6s and attach it to the boat with mechanical fasteners. Others will fab something out of aluminum or buy an aftermarket mount.

Here's my custom mount:


----------



## AndrewR

Thanks for the ideas so far.... Keep 'em coming!
Jonah, that looks like a piece of artwork. How long did it take to weld and create?

My original thought was building a shaped platform from 2 x 4's and then fastening and securing it to deck. Then I had second thoughts over it because I know my troller will be hitting rocks, banging thru shallow water, and I'm not sure what the wooden platform's level of strength would be....... I did get this flat bottom boat for float trips down rock and wood infested rivers of the north. 



Dbarba11 said:


> Alumacraft sells a bow mount bracket that is easily riveted to the front deck.



Do they make these in an assortment of sizes? Deck space will be limited so the smaller the better. 

Thank you. 

andrew


----------



## CaseyP

Here's what I did with 2x4's and ply wood.


----------



## jonjon1648

I just mounted mine today, but its too dark to take pictures now. I used a composite board and attached the trolling motor atop the board and connected through the metal deck with well nuts. I had concerns about the well nuts but it is very secure. I also screwed the composite board to metal deck with stainless sheet metal screws. 

The composite board came from an old bank sign. It is some seriously tough stuff. I have a few more uses for it on my build.


----------



## acwd

I welded a piece of 1/4 inch plate of aluminum on the front corner of the boat so the trolling motor is parallel with the side of the boat. Then braced it to the ledge in the front of the boat. Left the sides open so you could clean it out underneath and bolt the motor down.

Steve


----------



## lefty

Alumacraft makes different ones for different boats. Flat front or mod v. Super easy install. Make sure you bolt it down. Not just cheap sheetmetal screws.


----------



## lefty

Alumacraft makes different ones for different boats. Flat front or mod v. Super easy install. Make sure you bolt it down. Not just cheap sheetmetal screws. You will have to contact your local alumacraft dealer. Mine had like 4 different models


----------



## jonjon1648

I don't know if these pictures will show up properly, I'm using an iPad instead of the desktop. #-o 

This is a picture showing the composite board and the bolted through trolling motor.


----------



## Stickicker

I used aluminum angle. Simple fabrication and takes up minimal room. Also allowed me to install a tie down kleet for drift socks etc. on one side.


----------



## Jim

nice job Stickicker!


----------



## AndrewR

Stickicker said:


> I used aluminum angle. Simple fabrication and takes up minimal room. Also allowed me to install a tie down kleet for drift socks etc. on one side.



That's a hell of an idea right here. Was any welding involved? Or did you just cut, bolt, and mend together? 
Looks awesome.


----------



## Stickicker

I did tig weld it together, but I don't see why it couldn't be bolted together with a few extra short pieces of angle aluminum. Seems to be holding up so far. Good luck with your project. I can post more pics if it will help out any!


----------

